# Willard, south marina channel



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Disclaimer: No fish were harmed in the taking of these pictures. Just to make this a real report, we did troll along the North dike then went into the South marina channel but all we got were these pictures. Willard04-04-08 00003.JPG[/attachment][attachment=2:3ggiji6e]Willard04-04-08 00003.JPG[/attachment:3ggiji6e]


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I plan on going to Willard and have a guide, FATBASS ooooohhhhhhhh did I say that out loud :!: :!: :mrgreen: 

Anyways, at the North marina can you give a guestimate at the depth. I'm planning on doing Hyrum this week with maybe a Willard sight survey. I just don't want to frick anything up prior to the big Powell trip. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what size boat you have but we were in a 21ft boat and launched with out a problem. It is best to launch at the West side of the ramp and do not, I say DO NOT stray to the left or right as you leave the channel and go out into the bay for several hundred yards. If you keep the channel straight in line as you go out you should be OK. Once you are several hunderd yards out in the bay you should be fine but as you can see, the south end of the lake is shallow. 
On another note, for you fans of Crankem, I meet his son while launching on Friday.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention the water depth is 4 to 7ft in the channel, depending on what part you are in. As far a water temp, it was 47* when we arrived on Friday at 2:30pm, in the south marina channel it was 50*. Sure hope you guys do better than we did. WH


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WH thanks for the intel...we have a little smaller boat 18.5 Lund 150 with 9.9 kicker. I'm the launcher fish'n partner is the launcherette. We've never been on Willard so will discuss and see what happens...sure would be nice to hook into a couple of Walleye or anything of the fish variety if you know what I mean. Just don't want to "f-bomb" anything on the boat/motor before Powell...already have the reservations at Bullfrog would really suck to screw it up....if you know what I mean. :? 

Fatbass will send PM later this week. I know what you mean about ops checking and wanting to have another boat around...discussing with the better 1/2. If the weather is good I say it's a date...will let you know. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know if you have used the live web cam at Willard but it will give you an idea what the launch area looks like. Just in case, here is a link:
http://www.livelakeview.com/lakes/willardbay/
If you are really worried about taking your boat out, just run it out with the motor trimed up, go slow and take it easy until you are out into the bay by several hundred yards. You could also use your bow mount trolling motor if you have one with a depth finder that could also help. Good luck guys, hopefully a little warm weather will help you get on some eyes. If you have never been on Willard, I would stay away from the South side from the S/W corner to the East side of the lake by the freeway, it is very shallow there. WH


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anybody heard of plans to add water to Willard to get the lake up to where it normally is? If so, then when? With all of the moisture that has fallen this year you would think that the DWR would be flooding it. This has got to be one of my favorite lakes due to its size, proximity to being close to home and having walleye and wipers.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

They are not planning on raising the water level at Willard this year and we will be lucky if the work on the dike is done by next year. I heard it might be finished by the fall of 2009  
WH


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought that the dike was fixed. I talked the the girl that works the entrance booth last year around the end of September and she said it was fixed but there was no water to fill it. Maybe she was just full of ****.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

The temporary fix was finished last year but now they are going to do a permanent fix on a 5 or 6 mile section of the dike, starting by the freeway going West. The bad news is that they are still waiting on the money to be approved. I sure hope the work starts soon or it might take even longer  . WH


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

When is everyone going up to willard I was going to go next week but I have no one to go with so I dont know if I am going I wanted to catch some walleye and wipers there


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I wont be heading there until I am finished with the business trip that I am on. End of May timeframe. There is no secret with Willard...at least with the water low like it is. Just troll and find the fish works for me. Willard does not have a lot of structure. When the water is up there are a few spots that I have marked. But somedays they are there and the next you can't find them.

Good luck with your trip!


----------

